# Some dragonflies



## carlos58 (Feb 21, 2011)

hello everyone
I love dragonflies
on my website I have a gallery dedicated their, europe and middle east dragonflies : Dragonflies Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com
some shots
sympetrum pedemontanum female







onycogomhus forcipatus






and a funny face of sympetrum striolatum juvenile


----------



## tpe (Feb 21, 2011)

Lovely shots Carlos... So reminds me of summer too.

Tim


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 21, 2011)

Lovely series of dragonfly shots.  First one is my favourite.


----------



## iRay808 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice work :thumbup:.
The last ones my favorite. Looks like he's smiling at you


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## ben12345 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great shot Carlos.  Can you tell us how you got this one.  What is your lens?  Also what type lighting?  I am very anxious to get into Marco.  I have a Nikon D7000 and am ready to purchase a Nikon 105mm along with the R1 Lighting system.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 23, 2011)

I use d300 and 70/180 macro nikon and in some shots extented tube 20mm kenko
I don't use artificial light, only natural light


----------



## cnutco (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the last two!

Thanks!


----------

